# bleeding in pg......



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive had boughts of bleeding these past couple of wks and havnt seen where it comes from.is it likely this is going to happen all the way throughthis morn i went to the toilet and passed a big clot.it was that big at first i thought id dropped one of our babies at first it was that big.i fished in the loo and it was just a big clot.im starting to feel worn down because of this as one min im ok and the next im not.emotions up and down like a yoyo.


hayley


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Hayley

The ff mw are away until monday so it may be best if you contact your own mw esp as you have passed a large clot.

I bled regularly during both of my pregnancy's so I can understand how you are feeling. I was completely paranoid and walked around on egg shells.

Let your mw know about the bled and how you are feeling so that they can give you advice and support.

Let me know how you get on

Jxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

im still bleeding and getting quite fed up now.its been over 2wks now  its starting to anoy me now.the bled since thursday hasnt stoped and is still thick red stuff.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Have you been in contact with your midwife??

Jxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

no but i have been upto the hospital twice with this and everytime i hve a scan they are both fine.could i be having a period type of bleed??its just doing my head in.i will be ringing her tomorrow to ask he opion on it all.


----------

